# Need a second job ideas



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

Right, could do with earning a few extra pennies for next 6 months to pay for a holiday coming up and clearing some debt (small amount but want it gone) as circumstances have changed beyond my control meaning my little one has to go to nursery for a day and half extra a week those who use a nursery will know how much this will hurt financially on top of his days already.

Ideally cash in hand and only 1-2 evenings a week. I have a full time job and dont get home till half 6 with little one from nursery so need to be after 7 once he goes to bed. Never done anything like this so i am completely lost as to how to go about finding something literally doesnt need to be much and i dont care what its doing either (within reason)


----------



## Brian mc21 (Aug 4, 2012)

Take away deliveries


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Office cleaner.


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Bar man?


----------



## LittleMissTracy (May 17, 2012)

Dog walking. 
Also consider selling stuff on ebay, best make sure that stuff finishes on a sunday evening for better bids :thumb: or your cd's, dvd's on the likes of magpie.com
Plus there are places appearing up all over the place to sell your old clothes, works out at 60p kilo but I'm sure that'll vary.
HTH


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

LittleMissTracy said:


> Dog walking.
> Also consider selling stuff on ebay, best make sure that stuff finishes on a sunday evening for better bids :thumb: or your cd's, dvd's on the likes of magpie.com
> Plus there are places appearing up all over the place to sell your old clothes, works out at 60p kilo but I'm sure that'll vary.
> HTH


You would need some CD collection to get a reasonable sum of money.

Nearly every CD is worth 30p according to them.


----------



## LittleMissTracy (May 17, 2012)

Kerr said:


> You would need some CD collection to get a reasonable sum of money.
> 
> Nearly every CD is worth 30p according to them.


I know, you won't be minted. But for a bit of extra cash 10 cd's is £3 plus free up some space  Most folk use mp3's now. Its an idea as I'm selling stuff on eBay and doing the cd/dvd thing too. I sell games on eBay and and in shops depends on where we think will get the best price


----------



## ShampooEfficient (Jan 19, 2008)

Work behind the counter in a takeaway?


----------



## boyasaka (Jun 13, 2009)

Forget using there buy your old clothes per kilo places and music magpie kinda places just sell all ya unwanted stuff on ebay. My sons mother took 2 bags of clothes to one of these weigh in places and got 9 pound i said in future give them to me and similar amount of clothes i split into small lots ie 6 t shirts or3 pair of trousers etc and in total after postage made just shy of 90 quid. Kids clothes sell really well on ebay. Take away deliverys also excellent second income, i have did it many years ago and was worth it. My mate deliveries two nights a week for local Chinese . Gets 20 quid a night plus 1.50 per delivery plus tips (everyone tips a delivery driver ) and most nights gets about 60 quid in his pocket after he paid for his fuel and a free Chinese meal to take home .and its all cash in hand


----------



## sfstu (Aug 3, 2010)

boyasaka said:


> and most nights gets about 60 quid in his pocket after he paid for his fuel and a free Chinese meal to take home .and its all cash in hand


quality...:thumb:


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

consider https://www.grassrootsmysteryshopping.com/ for easy money, and free meals etc.

Also Quidco... Is also good for free money.. The mobile checkins when I go shopping ends up paying for my parking costs at the mall.


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

would rather not use the too much tbh granted i would still make money ta though

office cleaner sounds good i like tidying and thats pretty much anything plus its quiet when everyone has gone home will look into this for sure thank you

sold a few bits on ebay already nothing major plus postage kills it but still a few bits to go

Bar man ive not got the confidence really to serve the public worked at sainsburys when i was at uni in the bakery meant hours when everyone was in bed plus i didnt have to serve anyone.


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

alan hanson said:


> office cleaner sounds good i like tidying and thats pretty much anything plus its quiet when everyone has gone home will look into this for sure thank you


I did it after my regular job in the evenings for about 8 months. Some people may scoff at the idea of being a cleaner, and if I told you what part of the office I cleaned, you would certainly scoff at the idea...., but, if I'm honest, it was one of the best jobs I've had. Literally, no hassle, no stress, nothing...

It paid very well indeed, and the boss came to me and one other person on the team for any overtime, simply because we got on with our work, and didn't give the boss any hassle.


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2013)

Definitely aa above. Office cleaner as how bad it sounds would be a good easy temporary money maker. One of my pals done this as a second job for a year. No hassle, he worked with 1 other person and done his hours then off home. His boss hardly never came in and so actually began to make friends with few office staff. These days people don't care what you do, because they understand what the country is like nowadays so probably your best bet jobs  I wouldn't throw it out as a temporary 2nd job as the pay can sometimes be quiet surprising


----------



## shinyporsche (Oct 30, 2012)

Did anyone suggest detailing cars already?


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

shinyporsche said:


> Did anyone suggest detailing cars already?


Stuff that nonsense. That is hard work.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

What about being a rent boy?


----------



## ShiningScotsman (Jun 20, 2012)

Get your private hire cab licence from your local authority and do some night shifts on a cab rental basis from a cab owner or a local firm.
Ok its 150 quid or so to get the licence but you can earn pretty much straight away if you get a cab to rent.
A lit of local authorities don't demand a knowledge tesdt for private hire so could be a fast process.
Maybe a bit more of a commitment than office cleaner for instance but you can work the hours you want to at night and take advantage of busy times.....


----------



## danga200 (Feb 22, 2010)

My mate made £150 ferrying people around on New Years, using his own car. So if many of your mates go clubbing a lot, shipping them about £10 a pop, you're quids in.

I have another job working nights delivery groceries, it's £8 something an hour and very easy work, 5 hour shift straight after I finish my day job. You can tell them the hours you are prepared to do and they will either accept or ask you to alter them a little. It's the BR tax code though, so that's 20% gone straight away.


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

danga200 said:


> My mate made £150 ferrying people around on New Years, using his own car. So if many of your mates go clubbing a lot, shipping them about £10 a pop, you're quids in.
> 
> I have another job working nights delivery groceries, it's £8 something an hour and very easy work, 5 hour shift straight after I finish my day job. You can tell them the hours you are prepared to do and they will either accept or ask you to alter them a little. It's the BR tax code though, so that's 20% gone straight away.


While I personally don't have a problem with your mate offering a taxi service, there are probably a lot of people that would....

either way, a nice little earner for him.


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Take away deliveries


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

danga200 said:


> My mate made £150 ferrying people around on New Years, using his own car. So if many of your mates go clubbing a lot, shipping them about £10 a pop, you're quids in.
> 
> I have another job working nights delivery groceries, it's £8 something an hour and very easy work, 5 hour shift straight after I finish my day job. You can tell them the hours you are prepared to do and they will either accept or ask you to alter them a little. It's the BR tax code though, so that's 20% gone straight away.


It would feel wrong charging mates for a lift. Being a mate it is the kind of things you help each other out when required.


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

yeh found a few bits on office cleaners going to enquire

car usage not an option 

detailing? wanted to make money not lose it


----------



## danga200 (Feb 22, 2010)

I know, he used to charge £5 and would take you anywhere in our town. But he was charging all sorts on NYE and people were still paying, mainly because all the local taxi firms were fully booked.
If I got reasonably good mpg out my car and my evenings were spare then take away driving is alright. But you would have to notify your insurance that you're using the car for business usage, if you did things properly of course. Although I know a fella who had an accident, signage stuck to his roof, car full of takeaway, car was a write off, insurance didn't pay out. Swings and roundabouts really lol.


----------



## ShiningScotsman (Jun 20, 2012)

danga200 said:


> I know, he used to charge £5 and would take you anywhere in our town. But he was charging all sorts on NYE and people were still paying, mainly because all the local taxi firms were fully booked.
> If I got reasonably good mpg out my car and my evenings were spare then take away driving is alright. But you would have to notify your insurance that you're using the car for business usage, if you did things properly of course. Although I know a fella who had an accident, signage stuck to his roof, car full of takeaway, car was a write off, insurance didn't pay out. Swings and roundabouts really lol.


Unfortunately there is a lot more too it than just notifying insurance if people want to stay legal and above board not to mention safe.

In order to carry passengers in return for payment you must have the appropriate licensed issued from the local authority.

it must be in a plated vehicle that has passed your local authorities checks - a normal MOT is not enough.

The only way that anyone is covered in this car by insurance is if it is proper taxi insurance - the minute you are taking money in return for the driving service private insurance goes out of the window.

All for people taking the initiative and making a few bucks - just hate to see people end up regretting it if it goes wrong.


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Easiest route, Office Cleaner.


----------



## danga200 (Feb 22, 2010)

ShiningScotsman said:


> Unfortunately there is a lot more too it than just notifying insurance if people want to stay legal and above board not to mention safe.
> 
> In order to carry passengers in return for payment you must have the appropriate licensed issued from the local authority.
> 
> ...


I was referring to doing takeaways, and business usage on your insurance for that, not the cabbie bit.
If you had an accident with your mates in the car you could easily pull off just taking them as a favour. Having your car fitted with a Pizza Delivery roof box and a 6 box Hawaiian stuff crust explosion in the footwell is another matter.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Quite a few of the takeaways up here have their own cars.

I see pizza hut have a lot of little red VWs and the local chip shop has little Smart cars.

If the car allowances aren't that hight with other takeaways it would make more sense to drive around in one of their cars.


----------



## ShiningScotsman (Jun 20, 2012)

danga200 said:


> I was referring to doing takeaways, and business usage on your insurance for that, not the cabbie bit.
> If you had an accident with your mates in the car you could easily pull off just taking them as a favour. Having your car fitted with a Pizza Delivery roof box and a 6 box Hawaiian stuff crust explosion in the footwell is another matter.


:lol: - spot on - nothing worse than a stuffed crust incident in the footwell or any other well for that matter.

Cheers


----------



## danga200 (Feb 22, 2010)

Heck, I just about let my girlfriend drink in my car lol. I think I would implode if that happened.


----------



## woodys (Dec 20, 2010)

New year so no adds in local rag for catalogue deliveries in your area, spring summer collections coming out about now and you could fit that in pretty much around you paid fairly well and chance to walk off the Xmas excess if that interest you. Or as said take away delivery.


----------



## DaveDesign (May 6, 2008)

Good thread this op :thumb: Been thinking the same myself.

Does anyone know how to work out roughly what take home would be for something on the books?

someone mentioned base rate tax at 20% for a secound job, What about N.I?

Hope i'm adding to the thread and not hi-jacking!


----------



## LittleMissTracy (May 17, 2012)

When I worked in QVC in the evenings, as a second job, all the income is taxable and NI'd. I roughly brought home two thirds of what I earned, that is in the uk though.


----------



## danga200 (Feb 22, 2010)

DaveDesign said:


> Good thread this op :thumb: Been thinking the same myself.
> 
> Does anyone know how to work out roughly what take home would be for something on the books?
> 
> ...


I barely get any NI deducted, if I do it's less than £10 on average.


----------



## dominic84 (Jan 27, 2007)

Takeaway delivery is good a money maker - just don't eat too much free food 



> I did it after my regular job in the evenings for about 8 months. Some people may scoff at the idea of being a cleaner, and if I told you what part of the office I cleaned, you would certainly scoff at the idea...., but, if I'm honest, it was one of the best jobs I've had. Literally, no hassle, no stress, nothing...


Makes me laugh how people look down on cleaners - it doesn't matter if it's your workplace, a fancy hotel room, wherever, if it's dirty it's rubbish (literally). So on that basis cleaners have one of the most important jobs in any organisation.


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

dominic84 said:


> Makes me laugh how people look down on cleaners - it doesn't matter if it's your workplace, a fancy hotel room, wherever, if it's dirty it's rubbish (literally). So on that basis cleaners have one of the most important jobs in any organisation.


The cleaning job I had was doing the toilets....

The company that owned the building, had two buildings. The cleaning company already had enough in the HQ building, 2 postions where available in the other building. One cleaning the upstaires offices, other cleaning 8 loo's, one shower, 2 staires.

It was the easiest job ever, each and every loo was treated like it was their loo at home, not once did any of them get grubby.

Some young girl took the job of the upstairs office, and everynight would come to me and moan because some of the staff were working late and kept telling her to "go hoover somewhere else, I'm working". I said to her, "Well, why do you think I decided to clean the loo's, no-one intrupts me.."

No-one did that to me, they just went to another loo, but I was crafty and kept the cleaning signs out on all the loo's, so no-one used them...

Like I said, some may scoff at the idea of cleaning loo's. But, it was the easiest well paid little earner ever.

The women in the office loved it and would always stop and have a good chat...


----------



## WashMitt (May 27, 2010)

Where abouts are you I have some cleaning work,

Not cash in hand though.


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

northampton shame thank you though


----------

